# Handy per USB anschießen - Geht nicht.

## Giuly

Hi,

ich versuche grade, mein neues Handy per USB anzuschließen.

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
> 
> usb 2-1.3: rejected 1 configuration due to insufficient available bus power
> 
> usb 2-1.3: no configuration chosen from 1 choice

 

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0fce:e0ef Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB 
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> 
>   bLength                18
> ...

 

Wird also als Memory Stick erkannt, will aber trotzdem nicht so recht.

Jemand ne Idee? Der Hub in der Tastatur hat zwar MaxPower=300mA, aber wenn ich das Handy direkt an den Laptop anschließe, bringt das auch nichts.

----------

## nerdbert

Hey,

welches Modell ist das überhaupt?

Generell scheinen die Sony Sony Ericsson Modelle ja recht gut zu laufen: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_ericsson.html

Noch eine ganz einfache Idee: Funktioniert es denn, wenn das Handy am Ladegerät gleichzeitig hängt?

----------

## Giuly

Nein, geht auch nicht. Das Handy meldet sich auch trotzdem als Bus-Powered. Ist ein C905.

Ich hab das jetzt mal an dem anderen USB-Port versucht, da bekomme ich

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 15 01:31:13 Cellino scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EMP      Flash Card 2.0   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
> 
> Jan 15 01:31:13 Cellino sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 360094 512-byte hardware sectors (184 MB)
> 
> Jan 15 01:31:13 Cellino sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
> ...

 

D.h. er findet den internen Telefonspeicher (184MB), es gibt aber weder /dev/sdb noch /dev/sdb1. Ausserdem fehlt da immernoch die Speicherkarte.

----------

## dirk_salewski

Ist bei Dir in der Gerätetreiber-Sektion des Kernels unter "Power supply class support" der "Generic PDA/phone power driver" eingeschaltet? Mein Rechner mochte mein Telephon vorher auch nicht...

Dirk

----------

## Giuly

Moin,

ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich die Speicherkarte mit nem USB-Dongle benutzten kann, was vorher auch nicht ging. Ich hab einfach mal alles, was mit Mass Storage, USB und Speicherkarten zu tun hat mit in den Kernel kompiliert. Der Power-Treiber hat auch nichts gebracht, immernoch ein flooding von

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 15 01:31:13 Cellino sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
> 
> Jan 15 01:31:13 Cellino sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information 

 

Und keine Gerätedatei verfügbar.

----------

## dirk_salewski

Taucht das Problem bei jedem Kernel auf? 26, 27, ...?

----------

## lxg

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Samsung SGH-D600, da half es u.a., die Kernel-Option "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) zu aktivieren.

----------

